# Sky freeview box uk



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello,

We need help setting up our freeview box, will it work here in Coimbra still?
We cant seem to find any picture/signal...any help appreciated! thanks.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Like many people who came to live in Portugal we had a cople of Freeview boxs and found that it didn't work. We soon found out that what was needed was a FREESAT box. We have found that we can get all we want from a site called Filmon.com, we have found that we can get amost everything we want to see from Filmon. After that we download films and music.

Also we have Filmon on now and Fred is watching a program about rank bruno while i am my laptop and our internet speed is only 1.75mbs. Don't worry about you speed.

Krystyna


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks, yes I've heard of the Filmon website, suppose we should try that. 
I see you are near Poiares? We moved here a couple of months ago.


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Just realised it is actually freesat..lol but it wont pick up a picture/nada!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need at least a 1.5m dish that needs aligning with a *clear view* to 28.2SE with this site Satellite Finder / Dish Alignment Calculator with Google Maps | DishPointer.com you can pinpoint your house it's dish position, select sat Astra2 and it'll give you all necassery angles.

If you have a friend locally with a system working take your box and try there, just to make certain it's working.

we have friends around that area that get a signal on 80cm dishes but that is really an anomaly, if you don't have as 1.5 dish I wouldn't rush out and buy one as when all the new Astra sats are in place and operating it's a very good chance you won't be able to get sufficient signal to get UK TV (because of new transponders and tighter beam been broadcast into UK)

Currently you should still be able to get the majority of these Eutelsat 28A & Astra 1N/2A/2F at 28.2°E - LyngSat


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Thankyou, will check the box first..will there be another way to get uk tv when they change the satellites?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

locovida said:


> Thankyou, will check the box first..will there be another way to get uk tv when they change the satellites?




Locovida.... that is a million dollar question.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

answer is basically no, it'll be depending on sites like Filmon who are under pressure from ITV et al not to be allowed to re- broadacast, Filmon I believe have said that their servers would be unable to cope with a vast influx of subscribers depend as this new footprint affects many other southern EU countries not just Portugal.

Other alternative is like Siobhán Tooway sat internet gives a UK IP address then she can access BBC Iplayer etc, not all the sites like EXPatShield do this successfully

Sky have still made no announcement whether they will indeed switch to this new footprint but as the older sat's get replaced they might have little choice so they might not be an option


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh Well...nevermind, its not looking good then! Meos a bit rubbish for tv!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's wait and see, the latest satellite launch failure has pushed Sat launch programme so time yet


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

No point in getting all worked up about it until they announce what exactly the situation is going to be. 
View for today tomorrow will take care of itself
BTW we have a 1.5 dish and have a better signal than the one we had in the UK
You could have a word with Andy Bartrum UK TV IN PORTUGAL - -HOME- about your freesat he is very helpful


He also installed our TOOWAY/EUROPASAT internet dish.


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks, might do that!


----------

